# First panhandle kayak Sailfish gulf report 5-23



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

First panhandle kayak Sailfish of 2014 and my second ever caught out of a kayak. I got out this morning with Erine Cavitts to do some trolling here in pcb and within ten minutes I am hooked up on a Sailfish that is jumping all over the place. It was a pretty awesome fight to say the least! I got a measurement on it of 78 inches. Erine was there taking pictures from his P.A. After all that I went out and caught seven kings:thumbsup:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome man! Great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow!!! That would be one hell of a rush! I'd love to bring one of those in off my yak!


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 28, 2013)

Definitely on my bucket list!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That is FREAKIN SWEET!!!! Nice job!!


----------



## mcd134 (Mar 12, 2012)

Now that's bad a


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

What did you catch it on?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

zimm said:


> What did you catch it on?


A hardtail.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!!:thumbup:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Brandon! Bet that was a fun fight.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Brandonshobie said:


> A hardtail.


That's what I got mine on '12.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is an awesome fish. About 46 lbs according to this.

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishChartDisplay.asp


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Great catch and nice pictures!


----------



## YakATech (May 20, 2014)

Awesome! I want to hook one on my kayak so bad! How did you do so well with that tide yesterday? I didn't go out yesterday but some family did and they caught some kings but not a banner day. Went out in Destin today but only the remoras were out to play with our king rigs.


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

hooah


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that is AWESOME brother!!!!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's so sick!


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

WOW...that's awesome. Not to be rude but do you mind sharing what kind of rig you where using and what speed you where at?


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

Man I'm super jealous!!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Fish porn!!!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Video of me catching my sailfish https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VkLA0OokcQ
Wish it came out clearer then what it is but here you go.


----------



## CZECHDAVE (Aug 1, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------

